# Überreden



## Forellej (5. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle erst mal frohes neues! Kann mir jemand ein paar fachmännische tipps geben wie ich meine Mutter überzeugen kann im winter angeln gehen zu dürfen? ich freue mich über Antworten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Du bist der MANN im Haus- Also bist Du der Ernährer und mußt auf Beutezug....


----------



## Udo561 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Hi,
deine Mama wird wohl Recht haben dich nicht angeln gehen zu lassen , Angeln im Winter ist für einen 11 Jährigen in der Tat zu gefährlich.
Wenn ich dein Erziehungsberechtigter wäre dürftest du im Winter auch nicht alleine ans Wasser
Gruß Udo


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> deine Mama wird wohl Recht haben dich nicht angeln gehen zu lassen , Angeln im Winter ist für einen 11 Jährigen in der Tat zu gefährlich.
> Wenn ich dein Erziehungsberechtigter wäre dürftest du im Winter auch nicht alleine ans Wasser
> Gruß Udo



So sieht´s aus! Selbst für Erwachsene ist es im Winter ratsam immer mit Begleitung ans Wasser zu gehen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## kati48268 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

a. Sonntagskleidchen anziehen
b. Hausaufgaben machen
c. Notentrend muss nach oben zeigen
d. Bude aufräumen
e. Geschirr mal selbst in den Spüler räumen
f. mehr 'ja' als 'nein' von sich geben
g. Mami (heimlich) gegen Papi beistehen
h. Papi (heimlich) gegen Mami beistehen
i. ... to be continued


----------



## goeddoek (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Siehe Katis Tipps und dann erzähl ihr, das Wissenschaftler bestätigt haben, wie gut die klare Winterluft für den Teint ist. Dann kommt sie mit und kann auch gleich noch etwas von deinem Gerödel tragen


----------



## HD4ever (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

haha ... |good: 

aber ganz im Ernst ist das vorherige nicht von der Hand zu weisen ... im Winter würd ich meinen Jungen auch nicht allein ans Wasser lassen, in zuverlässiger Begleitung oder zu 2. mit Notrufhandy dabei _vielleicht_ schon was anderes ... |kopfkrat


----------



## vermesser (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Hmm, mal im Ernst: Was soll im Winter AM Wasser anderes passieren als im Sommer? Anders siehts AUF dem Wasser (Eis) aus, da würde ich immer zu zweit gehen, egal ob jung oder alt!

Ich durfte früher auch im Winter raus...wie überzeugt man seine Eltern? Tja also beim allem was ich früher wollte, hat vorheriges gutes Verhalten und das ausspielen von Papa gegen Mama (appellieren an sein männliches ICH  ) noch fast immer geholfen. Also Katis Tipps sind definitiv Gold wert. Im Zweifelsfall ungedeckte Versprechen auf die Zukunft abgeben :q ! So nach dem Motto, erst geh ich angeln und dann mach ich den Schnee auch wirklich weg...hihi, meist wars bei mir dann gemacht, wenn ich endlich kam.


----------



## Udo561 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



vermesser schrieb:


> Hmm, mal im Ernst: Was soll im Winter AM Wasser anderes passieren als im Sommer? Anders siehts AUF dem Wasser (Eis) aus, da würde ich immer zu zweit gehen, egal ob jung oder alt!



Hi,
ausrutschen , ins Wasser fallen und vor lauter Kälte nicht mehr aus dem Wasser kommen.
Innerhalb von 1 Minute ist ein 11 jähriger so entkräftet das er jämmerlich ertrinkt.
Nicht jedes Gewässer ist flach abfallend , hier bei mir an der Maas hat man Stellen da ist es nach 2 Meter auch 2 Meter tief.
Meinem Kind wollte ich sowas gerne ersparen und daher würde mein Kind im Winter auch nicht alleine ans Wasser.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kretzer83 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Forellej schrieb:


> Hallo an alle erst mal frohes neues! Kann mir jemand ein paar fachmännische tipps geben wie ich meine Mutter überzeugen kann im winter angeln gehen zu dürfen? ich freue mich über Antworten.



Also bei Frauen funzt doch auch oft die Masche: *Entweder* ich darf angeln gehen, *oder *ich hock das ganze Wochenende vor dem Computer.

Ich würde mich halt nicht unbedingt auf eine vereiste Buhne stellen...


Warum will sie dich denn nicht ziehen lassen?


mfg Kretzer


----------



## kati48268 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Also bei Frauen funzt doch auch oft die Masche: *Entweder* ich darf angeln gehen, *oder *ich hock ...



Na, du bist mir ja ein Frauenversteher...
Kennst du die Regeln des menschlichen Beischl... äh Beisammenseins nicht?
http://www.foulmouthshirts.com/n-Shirts/Ive-Got-The-Pussy-So-I-Make-The-Rules-T-shirt.htm
Spätestens wenn der Prinzessinenpalast zur Strafe geschlossen wird, gehst du nicht mehr angeln od. PC daddeln, sondern liest ihr die Cosmopolitan vor, während sie in der Sonne den o.g. Teint updated.


----------



## angelpfeife (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Na, du bist mir ja ein Frauenversteher...
> Kennst du die Regeln des menschlichen Beischl... äh Beisammenseins nicht?
> http://www.foulmouthshirts.com/n-Shirts/Ive-Got-The-Pussy-So-I-Make-The-Rules-T-shirt.htm
> Spätestens wenn der Prinzessinenpalast zur Strafe geschlossen wird, gehst du nicht mehr angeln od. PC daddeln, sondern liest ihr die Cosmopolitan vor, während sie in der Sonne den o.g. Teint updated.


Naja gut, dürfte bei ihm mit 11 und seiner Mutter als zu überzeugende nicht so das Problem sein. Hoff ich zumindest mal|bigeyes:m.

Wenn alles bisher genannten Taktiken nicht funktionieren bleibt nur noch der letzte Ausweg: Krokodilstränen heulen. Damit verlierste zwar einen gewissen Teil deiner Männlichkeit aber darfst angeln gehen:vik:


----------



## dpj_de (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

@ Kati:
*lol* Du kennst T-Shirts ......

@ Forellej
Als Papa kann ich Dir sagen: allein kommst Du mir nicht im Winter ans Wasser ..... Du trägst die Rutentasche und ich die (leichtere) Ködertasche  - kennst Du keinen Erwachsenen mit Angelschein, der zum Angeln geht? - Vielleicht läßt Dich Deine Mutter ja mit einem Erwachsenen ans Wasser. Mein Junior dürfte auch nicht allein an den See im Winter.
Viele Grüße
Dieter


----------



## angelpfeife (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Was mir grad aufgefallen ist: Wo hat er überhaubt geschrieben dass er alleine gehen will? |kopfkratIch glaube nicht dass er mit 11 schon nen Angelschein hat und deshalb kann er garnicht alleine los. 
@TE 
Warum will deine Mum nicht dass du im Winter angeln gehst. Meint sie du holst dir ne erkältung? (kein Scherz, ich kenn genug solche Mütter#d)


----------



## King Wetzel (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



kati48268 schrieb:


> http://www.foulmouthshirts.com/n-Shirts/Ive-Got-The-Pussy-So-I-Make-The-Rules-T-shirt.htm
> .


 

hmm ich brauch noch nen geburtstags geschenk für meine freundin :vik::m|kopfkrat

Neee mal ehrlich in deinem alter ist es vernünftig nicht alleine ans wasser zu gehen im winter. Such dir nen kolegen der dich mit nimmt und dann kannste mit ihm zusamme starten. Außerdem macht es zu zweit viiieeeeel mehr spaß, alleine is doch angweilig.

MFG Henry


----------



## Kretzer83 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> .............,dass er mit 11 schon nen Angelschein hat und deshalb *kann* er garnicht alleine los


Du meinst wohl er *darf* nicht, oder hat das Unsereins damals davon abgehalten?


Ich würde halt mal versuchen den nächsten Angelausflug als einen Familienausflug anzulegen, mit Picknick usw... dann sieht deine Mama, dass alles sicher ist und du darfst in zukunft vieleicht alleine los ziehn.


----------



## BeatleB84 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Versuch es mit Erpressung. Nee, kleiner Spaß! Sag ihr, dass du dann seltener betrunken von der Disko heimkommst, das Ersparte der Eltern nicht mehr in Drogen investierst und auch Papas BMW nicht mehr heimlich nimmst.

Nee, Spaß zur Seite. Mach doch den Vorschlag, dass deine Eltern gern mitkommen können. Vielleicht infizierst du sie ja dann mit dem Angelfieber!:vik:


----------



## olaf70 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Bei der Kälte angeln??? Ich friere schon wenn ich die Zeitung reinhole!

Aber egal. Katis Tips sind ganz in Ordnung. Was in meiner Jugend auch immer gut kam war : Frühstück ans Bett. Ein echter Klassiker, wirkt auch heute bei meiner Frau echte Wunder.

Was auch helfen kann, ist verstärkte Mithilfe bei der Hausarbeit. Wichtig ist, daß es wenigstens den Anschein von Freiwilligkeit hat, sonst riecht sie den Braten sofort. Das können alle Frauen, merk dir das für die Zukunft!

Falls alle Bestechungsversuche nicht wirken (was ich stark befürchte), frag Papa, so macht das mein Sohn jedenfalls immer und das mit überdurchschnittlichem Erfolg. 
Oder falls du die erzieherischen Konsequenzen zu ertragen bereit bist, dann nutze deinen "Jugendbonus" und geh doch einfach ohne Erlaubnis los. Bei der Kälte wird es voraussichtlich ja eh nur ein kurzer Ausflug. Aber beachte bitte die Sicherheitsratschläge meiner Vorposter.
Und zieh dich warm an, besonders wenn du wieder nach nach Hause kommst.


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

mit 11 jahren alleine angeln |kopfkrat


----------



## Maren1989 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> Ich würde halt mal versuchen den nächsten Angelausflug als einen Familienausflug anzulegen, mit Picknick usw... dann sieht deine Mama, dass alles sicher ist und du darfst in zukunft vieleicht alleine los ziehn.



Picknick im Winter 

Ich glaube, Deine Mami würde nicht mit ans Wasser kommen, mir wäre das auch zu kalt  Aber die Raubfische sollen wohl zur Zeit ziemlich gut beißen, wegen der kommenden Laichzeit.

Hast Du keinen Bekannten der mitkommen kann? Brauchst doch sonst auch jemanden um nicht als Schwarzangler zu fischen :m

Hoffe Du findest eine Lösung. Mama kann ja auch im Auto sitzen bleiben.

Lieben Gruß,

Maren


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Maren1989 schrieb:


> Picknick im Winter
> 
> Ich glaube, Deine Mami würde nicht mit ans Wasser kommen, mir wäre das auch zu kalt  Aber die Raubfische sollen wohl zur Zeit ziemlich gut beißen, wegen der kommenden Laichzeit.
> 
> ...


 



Jaaa, welcher Mensch sitzt nicht gerne bei Minusgraden 3 Std. im Auto :q:q:q


----------



## Maren1989 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Dort ist es zumindest Windgeschützt  
Ich glaube nicht, dass er 3 Stunden am Wasser durchhalten würde


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

dafür müßte er mir mindestens ein halbes Jahr jedes Wochenende Frühstück ans Bett bringen UND sich um den Spüli kümmern UND Schnee schippen, hehe


----------



## Maren1989 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> dafür müßte er mir mindestens ein halbes Jahr jedes Wochenende Frühstück ans Bett bringen UND sich um den Spüli kümmern UND Schnee schippen, hehe



Wir reden aber noch von einem 11 jährigen (aber meine Stimme hast du) #6
Wenn ich mir da so meinen Neffen anschau (12 Jahre), der würde nen Teufel tun um irgendwas freiweilig zu machen. Der kommt so langsam in die Pubertät.


Will sich der Themenersteller nicht nochmal äußern?


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Maren1989 schrieb:


> Wir reden aber noch von einem 11 jährigen (aber meine Stimme hast du) #6
> Wenn ich mir da so meinen Neffen anschau (12 Jahre), der würde nen Teufel tun um irgendwas freiweilig zu machen. Der kommt so langsam in die Pubertät.
> 
> 
> Will sich der Themenersteller nicht nochmal äußern?


 

Habe ich wohl gelesen, das er 11 Jahre alt ist.

Aber die Sachen, die ich aufgelistet habe, kann der kleine Mann in dem Alter doch schon machen, vor allem, wenn er so gerne eine Gegenleistung haben möchte  

Freiwillig, wird er es sicher nicht tuen, hehe

Das Leben besteht nunmal leider aus Geben und Nehmen und an sich ist das Leben kein Zuckerschlecken


----------



## Maren1989 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Wünschen wir ihm Glück, dass er doch noch (in angemessener Begleitung) ans Wasser kommt *daumendrück*


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

ja, das tun wir!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

halten wir mal fest das er 11 ist. d.h. er darf nur in begleitung von jemanden angeln der nen erlaubnisschein sowie prüfung hat.
dann sollte mal der jenige mit mom sprechen , da ja dabei sein muss und dann darf er bestimmt.
#d


----------



## Andal (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Wenn ich mir das so alles durchlese und anschaue, wie heute Kinder (kurz) gehalten werden, weil ja alles sooo brandgefährlich ist, dann frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wie es den Angehörigen meiner Generation gelungen ist zu überleben!

Jetzt nur mal die Ferien zu den verschiedenen Jahreszeiten genommen. Da war ich lediglich zum Schlafen und zur Einnahme der Mahlzeiten zu Hause. Letzteres auch nur, weil mich der Hunger an die heimischen Fleischtöpfe rief. Sonst war draußen sein angesagt. Mutter wußte da auch nur, dass ich eben nicht zu Hause bin.

Wer behauptet, dass sei heute alles gefährlicher, der kennt das Leben auf dem Dorf nicht. Wir Dorfkinder wissen noch, wie man Laternen austritt und das war noch vergleichsweise harmlos. Wenn man einen Ziegenbock lange genug ärgert, dann ist der aber Hallo³ gegen eine große Pause an der Rüetli-Schule! Downhillrennen mit Kinderwägen vom Sperrmüll, natürlich auf öffentlichen Straßen, ungelenkt und ohne Bremse haben auch ihre Reize.

Also liebe unbekannte Mutter. Lass deinen Knaben angeln gehen. Er will ja nur ein bisschen angeln und nicht zum Schwarzfischen in die Forellenzucht, wohlwissend dass der sozial gestörte Inhaber da ist!


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so alles durchlese und anschaue, wie heute Kinder (kurz) gehalten werden, weil ja alles sooo brandgefährlich ist, dann frage ich mich allen Ernstes, wie es den Angehörigen meiner Generation gelungen ist zu überleben!
> 
> Jetzt nur mal die Ferien zu den verschiedenen Jahreszeiten genommen. Da war ich lediglich zum Schlafen und zur Einnahme der Mahlzeiten zu Hause. Letzteres auch nur, weil mich der Hunger an die heimischen Fleischtöpfe rief. Sonst war draußen sein angesagt. Mutter wußte da auch nur, dass ich eben nicht zu Hause bin.
> 
> ...


 

durftest du mit 11 alleine zum fischen ?
bei uns waren die fischereiaufseher richtig scharf !
haste ne gründling im eimer gehabt und da kam einer hat er von dir fotos gemacht ( natürlich hat man sich gefreut das jamand fotos vom angeln macht ).
dann zeig mal deine papiere ( du bist ja leider erst 11 ) und hast gar keine.
uups da war das gerät wech und muddi oder vaddi bekamen nen netten anruf :m
heute ne anzeige |bigeyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Nicht zu vergessen das Fahrrad fahren auf zugefrorenen Seen, an Traktoren festhalten und sich mit dem Rad ziehen lassen und das gegenseitige Bewerfen mit Äpfeln.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Ich habe, als ich 11 Jahre alt war, meinen 10 jährigen, besten Freund, aus dem Ententeig retten müssen, weil er im Eis eingebrochen war!!!

Könnt ihr froh sein, daß ihr  sowas nie erleben mußtet!


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

übrigens fand er den nach hause Weg in den nassen Klamotten auch nicht witzig und den Popo-Voll, den es dann noch von seiner Mama gab sicher auch nicht!


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> Ich habe, als ich 11 Jahre alt war, meinen 10 jährigen, besten Freund, aus dem Ententeig retten müssen, weil er im Eis eingebrochen war!!!
> 
> Könnt ihr froh sein, daß ihr sowas nie erleben mußtet!


 

mhh bin mit 15 in fluss geplummst beim veruch meine teure pose zu keschern :q
es war ja nur november und musste danach 2 std vor geschlossener hütte ausharren bis muddi kam!
#d
geb ich mir heute noch selbst nen klaps aufm po dafür das 1 dm ding aus den fluten retten zu wollen :q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

huch, haha

ich habe Ententeig geschriebel LOOOOL



seh ich gerad erst!!!!  :q:q

Entschuldigung, das ist Göttinger-Breit, so wie Körche und Körsche :vik:


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Entschuldigung, das ist Göttinger-Breit, so wie Körche und Körsche :vik:[/QUOTE]


göttinger oder oetinger :q


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

trinken würde ich keins von beiden   :q , jedenfalls nicht, wenn ich die Wahl hätte!!!


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> trinken würde ich keins von beiden :q , jedenfalls nicht, wenn ich die Wahl hätte!!!


 
nimm pappi breit ! viel und lange spass ohne :v:m


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

pappi-breit???

ist das die Sprache bei Euch in Rotenburg an der  WÜMME ??? hehe


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> pappi-breit???
> 
> ist das die Sprache bei Euch in Rotenburg an der WÜMME ??? hehe


 
joop :m wenn du lust hast lass ne woche angeln gehen #6
dann kann ich dir das näher erklären |bla:


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

nimm doch lieber erstmal den TE mit und an deine sichere Hand. 

l.g.

inka


----------



## Quappenjäger (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Champagnermädchen schrieb:


> nimm doch lieber erstmal den TE mit und an deine sichere Hand.
> 
> l.g.
> 
> inka


 
wir weichen vom thema ab #d kannst gerne pn schreiben.


----------



## Champagnermädchen (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

NEIN, wir kommen zum ursprünglichem Thema zurück....


----------



## hechtangler10 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

setz den hundeblick ein;D


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Der zieht nur wenn den Töchter bei ihren Vätern machen. Frauen sind da eher resistent dagegen.


----------



## michi2244 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



christian36 schrieb:


> Der zieht nur wenn den Töchter bei ihren Vätern machen. Frauen sind da eher resistent dagegen.



Stimmt kann dir da nur recht geben #6#6#6

zurück zum thema

muss deiner mutter recht geben 
würde meinen großen auch net erlauben alleine aufs eis zu gehen ist viel zu gefährlich mann kann das eis nicht einschätzen
und wenn dann immer nur zu zweit oder zu dritt


----------



## Kretzer83 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



michi2244 schrieb:


> zurück zum thema
> 
> muss deiner mutter recht geben
> würde meinen großen auch net erlauben alleine aufs eis zu gehen ist viel zu gefährlich mann kann das eis nicht einschätzen
> und wenn dann immer nur zu zweit oder zu dritt


jetzt will er auch schon Eisangeln?


----------



## Forellej (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*

Wenn ich angeln gehen dürfte würde ich nur an einen forellenteich gehen. Der besitzer vom forellenteich hat nen angelschein und da der immer dabei ist darf ich unter seiner auffsicht angeln.


----------



## michi2244 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> jetzt will er auch schon Eisangeln?




gehe jetzt mal davon aus ,da er ja im winter angeln gehen will

und wie man ja weiß herrschen im winter temperaturen unter null grad und wasser gefriert da meistens


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Überreden*



Forellej schrieb:


> Wenn ich angeln gehen dürfte würde ich nur an einen forellenteich gehen. Der besitzer vom forellenteich hat nen angelschein und da der immer dabei ist darf ich unter seiner auffsicht angeln.


Hätteste das mal gleich gesagt, dann wär die hier so manches erspart geblieben:m Hier stehn ja genug Tipps zum überreden drinn


----------

